# My version of Chex Mix



## Joshatdot

4oz Chex Rice
4oz Chex Corn
8oz Chex Wheat
6oz Bagel Chips
6oz of Pretzel Stix
16oz Fancy Mixed Nuts
16oz Roasted Peanuts
2 stix butter (1/2 lb)
1tbsp Garlic Powder
1tbsp Seasoned Salt
1 Big Roaster Pan

Preheat oven to 225*F

I first made this with 6oz of Chex Rice & Corn .. but it came out too Chexy, so this one with less should be better.  I forgot to add Cheerios that is in Scrabble, but even if I did there wouldn't be room in the pan.

Mix all of the dry in the roaster pan.  Melt the butter in a pot & add the garlic & salt.  Drizzle the butter over the mix and try and even it out.  Bake the mix for 2 hours, and re-mix it every 20 mins.


----------



## recipedirect

I love Chex Mix. My mother made it every holiday and called it "kitty litter" I am now trying to carry on the family tradition.


----------



## Selkie

The thing I always liked about Chex Mix was the light sprinkling of Worcestershire sauce. It gives it a nice earthy flavor.


----------



## Joshatdot

Selkie said:


> The thing I always liked about Chex Mix was the light sprinkling of *Worcestershire sauce*. It gives it a nice earthy flavor.


DOH forgot to write that .. it's in there! 2 tbsp!


----------



## Linda123

I always add the Cheerios after it bakes and before the mixture cools. They seem to shrink to nothing when baked.


----------



## bakechef

My mom always made it, and I loved it.  Last year when visiting me, she decided to make some, a quadruple batch, since she had a bit of wine prior, she confused tsp with tbs and that was some really salty chex mix!


----------



## jabbur

I love it too.  I found several versions on the back of the chex boxes but they all use the microwave!!! Somehow, I don't think that will get the same crunchiness of an oven.  There were no instructions for stovetop/oven conversions either.


----------



## Alix

I can't get Chex up here so I make "nuts and bolts" with the stuff I can get. Its become a family tradition and its one of the things I HAVE to give away to certain people every year. LOL!


----------



## Zhizara

I've been looking for instructions too.  The commodity box I get every month often has boxes of cereal, including one with two kinds of hex shaped chex type of mixed corn and rice.  I also saved a box of oat o's too. I have raisins and craisins.  All I need are pretzels and nuts and they are on the list.

I looked up instructions but as you know, I only found microwave.  Not only do I think they wouldn't get crispy, but I wouldn't have room in my microwave.

I googled chex mix oven directions and found one from chex, you just have to scroll down past the microwave directions.

I don't have a big pan, so I'll probably just make a foil pan.  I don't see why that wouldn't work.


----------



## DMerry

When I first started making Chex mix, the recipe I had said to melt the butter/margarine in a large electric skillet, then add all the seasonings and stir to mix.  Then I was to add the cereals etc. and stir to coat.  With the temperature at like 225 degrees Fahrenheit, I was to cook the mix for an hour, stirring to recoat every 15 minutes.  It really was quite good.


----------



## Alix

Zhizara said:


> I've been looking for instructions too.  The commodity box I get every month often has boxes of cereal, including one with two kinds of hex shaped chex type of mixed corn and rice.  I also saved a box of oat o's too. I have raisins and craisins.  All I need are pretzels and nuts and they are on the list.
> 
> I looked up instructions but as you know, I only found microwave.  Not only do I think they wouldn't get crispy, but I wouldn't have room in my microwave.
> 
> I googled chex mix oven directions and found one from chex, you just have to scroll down past the microwave directions.
> 
> I don't have a big pan, so I'll probably just make a foil pan.  I don't see why that wouldn't work.



Zhizara, I posted my recipe and method here. You can use cookie sheets too. If you are making smaller batches its easy to 1/2 my recipe.


----------



## Joshatdot

months ago I was searching for something, i forget, and found this Scrabble recipe, and I couldn't wait to make it for the holidays.  I Google'd Scrabble mix recipe, and found even more variations.  I was trying to make the Scrabble I found months ago, but was trying to 1/2 the batch .. and forgot to add the Cheerios (but they wouldn't have fit in the pan anyways)


----------



## taxlady

Anyone have a recipe for a "health food nut"? I don't buy those kinds of cereals and I don't buy pretzels made with white flour.


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> Anyone have a recipe for a "health food nut"? I don't buy those kinds of cereals and I don't buy pretzels made with white flour.



You can use any kind of cereal you want. I know my seasoning recipe has been made with gluten free types of cereals and rice crackers.


----------



## babetoo

Alix said:


> I can't get Chex up here so I make "nuts and bolts" with the stuff I can get. Its become a family tradition and its one of the things I HAVE to give away to certain people every year. LOL!


 

copied your recipe. also went on the kellogg site and found a lovely recipe. "ranch medley mix.  sounds like a winner.


----------



## Joshatdot

Baking some this morning

3oz Chex Rice
3oz Chex Corn
6oz Chex Wheat
6oz Bagel Chips
6oz Pretzel Stix
16oz Fancy Mixed Nuts
16oz Peanuts
2 Stix Butter (1/2 lb)
3 tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
1 tbsp Garlic Powder
1 tbsp Seasoned Salt
1 Big Roaster Pan

Bake in the oven for 1 hour at 250*F string every 15 mins .. can't wait for it to be done 


edit: What do you do to drizzle the butter stuff on the mix?  I was just using the small pot & wisker to try and drizzle it evenly.


----------



## Zhizara

Joshatdot said:


> edit: What do you do to drizzle the butter stuff on the mix?  I was just using the small pot & wisker to try and drizzle it evenly.



I used a measuring cup with a spout, so I could drizzle a little at a time using wide sweeps side to side and end to end of the pan, mix some more, drizzle some more, etc.  I had a roaster pan 3/4 full, so cooking time was 1-1/2 hours until all the moisture was taken up and mix was crispy.  It worked just fine.


----------



## Joshatdot

Zhizara .. I was going to use a measuring cup, but I think I did ok with  the wisk helping me drizzle/splash some out.  What I really wanted was a  Turkey Baster, but with like a diffuser nozzle .. hehe.

It's done baking .. just letting it sit and cool/dry out some.  I like this batch better .. not as Chexy/cerealy as my 1st batch.  The extra Worcest sauce gave it a better tang taste.  I think it came out a bit too salty .. will check on saltyness over time as we eat it.


----------



## Zhizara

Looks just like mine, except I made a little less so I would have room to mix.  I was afraid of it being too salty, and substituted more seasoned salt instead of the garlic salt, but put a little less than called for, just to be sure.  It came out great.  I love it that instead of a sandwich when I get hungry, I can just eat some of this instead.  I'd even go so far as to say it's good for you.


----------



## Joshatdot

Zhizara said:


> Looks just like mine, except I made a little less so I would have room to mix.  I was afraid of it being too salty, and substituted more seasoned salt instead of the garlic salt, but put a little less than called for, just to be sure.  It came out great.  I love it that instead of a sandwich when I get hungry, I can just eat some of this instead.  *I'd even go so far as to say it's good for you.*


 Good for you with 1/2lb of butter!

I LOVE Chex Mix .. but I think this batch is a little too salty.  Next batch I'll 1/2 the Seasoned Salt (the garlic I used is just powder).  This mix seems to well balanced with the dry stuff .. maybe more pretzle sticks.  I like them broken in 1/2, because it's abit hard to mash a handfull of mix in your mouth with big sticks poking out


----------



## CasperImproved

Thanks Josh! I copy pasted for the next time I need a salt fix


----------



## joesfolk

When I am feeling especially flush at the holidays I add a box of Bugles to my Chex mix recipe.  The nacho works well but the plain is okay too.  Just have to keep the kids from picking them all out of the mix.


----------



## Zhizara

Joshatdot said:


> Good for you with 1/2lb of butter!
> 
> I LOVE Chex Mix .. but I think this batch is a little too salty.  Next batch I'll 1/2 the Seasoned Salt (the garlic I used is just powder).  This mix seems to well balanced with the dry stuff .. maybe more pretzle sticks.  I like them broken in 1/2, because it's abit hard to mash a handfull of mix in your mouth with big sticks poking out




I agree about the pretzels.  I used the mini ties - too hard after cooking compared to the rest of the mix.  I'm taking them out as I go.  Next time, sticks, broken.  

BTW, I was looking to see if Soy sauce is a good substitute (it is) and saw chow mein noodles as an ingredient.  It's really good, as they are a bit bland to start with and soak up a delicious flavor.  Maybe I'll skip the pretzels entirely next time.


----------



## Joshatdot

Interesting! chow mein & soy sauce!


----------



## Zhizara

Joshatdot said:


> Interesting! chow mein & soy sauce!



Especially tasty.  

Also, I noticed that dry roasted peanuts and honey roasted peanuts were the same price.  I opted for the regular dry roasted, but after tasting this mix, I'll definitely go for the sweet/salty flavor of the honey roasted nuts next time.


----------



## blissful

I'm so craving this mix--I have to make some before the week is through. Thanks for reminding me!

Other snack mix combos for the holidays.

Mix: cheese-it crackers, chicken flavored crackers, wheat thins all flavors, triscuts, pretzels, and any other of your favorites--in the smaller sized crackers. No need to add butter and flavorings if you don't want to. 

another: melt a bag of butterscotch chips and semi-sweet chocolate chips, add cups of peanuts, broken pretzels and mixed nuts, spoon onto waxed paper in small globs and let cool and set.


----------



## Joshatdot

Dang .. it's been 2 years .. I am going make some tonight for turkey day party:

 3oz Chex Rice
3oz Chex Corn
6oz Chex Wheat
6oz Bagel Chips (I forgot these, so I am gona try 4 or 6oz of cheerios)
6oz Pretzel Stix
16oz Fancy Mixed Nuts
16oz Peanuts (I also forgot these .. so more fancy nuts!)
2 Stix Butter (1/2 lb)
3 tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
1/2 tbsp Seasoned Salt
1/2 tbsp Garlic Powder
1 tsp Onion Powder
1 Big Roaster Pan

Mix all of the dry in the roaster pan.  Melt the butter in a pot, then add the worcest, garlic power, and salt.  Drizzle that over the mix and try and  even it out.  Bake at 250f for 1 hour, and re-mix it every 15 mins.


----------



## Joshatdot

It's that time of year again for our fav salty snack!  I pretty much suck with the last recipe, but added an extra TBSP Worcestershire Sauce.

I'll post pics after it's done baking


----------



## Joshatdot

Here are some pics .. it tastes great


----------



## bbobson

'bout an hour away Josh, let me know when I can pick some up.


----------



## Joshatdot

bbob .. it's all ready! *mashes a handful in his mouth*


----------



## bakechef

I definitely need to make chex mix this year, I love the stuff!  It was a holiday staple in my house growing up, my mom would make it in her turkey roaster, she would end up with what looked like truck loads of the stuff!

The wheat chex are my favorite because they soak up lots of the butter mixture!


----------



## Joshatdot

bakechef said:


> I definitely need to make chex mix this year, I love the stuff!  It was a holiday staple in my house growing up, my mom would make it in her turkey roaster, she would end up with what looked like truck loads of the stuff!
> 
> *The wheat chex are my favorite because they soak up lots of the butter mixture!*


Same here .. but this batch I left them out.  I had leftover Corn & Rice, no left over Wheat.  But I have a new combo 3 pack in the pantry to make more   I might have to get more garlic powder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I need to make Chex Mix this year, one of my co-workers loves the stuff.


----------



## cave76

I haven't tried this yet but because I'm trying to limit salt.......I'll give it a try. But I'll use salted butter and hope that that's enough salt for me. I won't use one of the commercial seasoning mixes.

I'll also just use regular Cheerios, wheat and rice chex etc. I want to limit but not eliminate all salt. 

Low Sodium Original Chex Mix Recipe


----------



## Addie

My favorite cereal snack is just plain Cheerios. I buy a box every so often and just sit and snack right from the box. I hate when I get to the bottom.


----------



## Joshatdot

I took the liberty to convert the OG recipe to weight measurements .. It's been many a year since I've made this.


*The Original Chex® Party Mix*​
Ingredients:
3 cups Corn Chex® cereal (93g)
3 cups Rice Chex® cereal (81g)
3 cups Wheat Chex® cereal (141g)
1 cup mixed nuts (~112g*)
1 cup bite-size pretzels (~60g*)
1 cup garlic-flavor bite-size bagel chips (~60g*)
* Check serving size to adjust

6 tablespoons butter or margarine
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 teaspoons seasoned salt
3/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder

Preparation Directions:
1.    In large microwavable bowl, mix cereals, nuts, pretzels and bagel chips; set aside. In small microwavable bowl, microwave butter uncovered on High about 40 seconds or until melted. Stir in seasonings. Pour over cereal mixture; stir until evenly coated.

2.    Microwave uncovered on High 5 to 6 minutes, thoroughly stirring every 2 minutes. Spread on paper towels to cool. Store in airtight container.

Oven Directions:
Heat oven to 250°F. In large bowl, mix cereals, nuts, pretzels and bagel chips; set aside. In ungreased large roasting pan, melt butter in oven. Stir in seasonings. Gradually stir in cereal mixture until evenly coated. Bake 1 hour, stirring every 15 minutes. Spread on paper towels to cool, about 15 minutes. Store in airtight container.


----------

